# Connection failed/running on your machine



## setharp (Oct 18, 2007)

Previous connection via ethernet to mac mini running 10.5.8 from my mini running the same was good but now I get "Connection failed. This file server is running on your machine. Please access the volumes and files locally." I can connect from the remote mini to my mini no problem. I can connect to a remote iMac on the same LAN no problem.

If I unplug the ethernet cable from my mini and plug it into my MacBook Pro, I can connect to the remote mini via the laptop. Only my computer has the problem.

I've run Disk First Aid both Repair Disk and Repair Permissions. I've restarted all the computers on the LAN. We shut down all computers and shut down the DSL Modem and ethernet hub overnight. It all starts up the next day with the same problem.

I'm about to wipe my drive and reinstall the OS unless someone has a solution. All input is welcome. Thanks.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You'll need to check the network and sharing preferences. If they are both trying to act as servers, then you'll have issues, more so if they have the same named accounts and files that they are serving.


----------



## setharp (Oct 18, 2007)

I wouldn't know a server from a waitress but the only thing that distinguishes 1 computer from the other 2 on the network is that the computer that I can't connect to is what we call the lead computer that has the internet connection and shares it with the other on the ethernet LAN. All the computers are set to share files. Something your comment made me think of is that a month ago the firewire drive that was cabled to the lead computer took a dump. I took the firewire drive from my computer, the one that can't connect, disconnected it from mine and cabled it to the lead computer. That FW drive was partitioned in 2, 1 for data and 1 cloned from my computer for Start Up. I wonder if that Start Up partition is the culprit. I play with that for a bit.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Instead of having the one computer share the internet with the others, you'd be much better off getting a router to do that. But yes, using that startup may be the cause of it.


----------



## setharp (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes. I have a wireless router at home which much improved things there but since installing it I can no longer connect to my home computers remotely which is occasionally bothersome. I assume it's a port forwarding situation that I haven't figured out but if it existed at my business I would be screwed as I work from home 90% of the time. At one time I had an Airport Base Station at work but I got a letter from Verizon about too many IP addresses and had network connection issues so I went back to Internet Sharing. My ignorance of networking is severely limiting me. I live in a small, rural town and IT techs with Mac knowledge are scarce if not nonexistent.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What you need to do is get a router, and then set up a VPN. If you can upgrade needed Macs to Lion, you can use Apple's Back to My Mac.


----------

